# Got My Grail Watch: Seiko 6217



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I have been on the look out for a decent 6217, as many of you know

these come up for sale or auction very rarely and when they do they

either have incorrect parts (particularly the bezel) or have a relume that

looks bloody awful.

Well, a big, big thanks to Roy, who gave me the opportunity to handle his

6217 without obligation and to Jason for for his support









I sruck a deal with Roy earlier today and I am now the proud owner

of a very good example of Seiko's first dive watch - this model is from 1966 -

this model was produced from 1965 to 1968.

Apart from the professional series, I have a set









The 6217 measures in at 38mm diameter (42mm with the crown) and 47mm

lug to lug. Not a big diver, or particularly practical for diving - no screw down

or lock to the crown and the acrylic sits quite high.

The dial is a gorgeous charcoal gray colour, the priting is also nice and crisp.

The case is simple but elegant, the crown signed and the movement on this example

is particularly clean and keeping superb time.

Anyway less talk..here are some pictures.

Derek


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad your happy with it Derek.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Derek, I must say it looked sooo nice in the flesh, diddnt look 40 years old thats for sure!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one Derek, well done


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Thats Superb Derek congrats









Cheers Mal


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done Derek.









It looks nice and slim, I could wear that.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Absolutely superb! A thinking man's Rolex Submariner for sure


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Well done Derek it's a beauty - what's left to add to the collection now - 6306 maybe?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have an all original 6306.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont get too excited Roy, hes got one allready
















In fact hes now got the 'set'

Im not too sure about the 6309-7029 though


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm glad Jason, I need to keep some.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Congratulations on getting the full set Derek

..... now .... what is your next quest







??


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive asked the same question on another forum









Do you feel satisfied and fullfilled when you get the set or do you feell bad that the thrill of the chase is over?

That is half the fun after all









There are lots more sets to go for


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

That's really nice! Seikos seem to have a way of getting under your skin... I'm up to 3 now, and eyeing Roy's new site update


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

That's beautiful! You must be thrilled!









Thanks for sharing it, the photos are lovely too... I really like the colors.

Cheers

Makrie


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Many thanks for all your responses, its good to share

our collecting habit and get reactions to it.

I should have clarified the term full set - there are collectors

who want all the derivations including those watches that are

marked with either the last digit of the movement number being 1 or 0.

For example there are 6217's with 8000 and 8001, 6309's with 7040

and 7049 - these are basically the same watches but current

thinking is that the last digit denotes an export market i.e. Asia, Europe

of USA.

My `full set` was going to be divers that either had movement or case

design that was

signicantly different - so, as Jason said, I don't have a 6309 but I do

have a 6306, which is basically a 6309 that hacks - having both didn't

make much sense, so instead of the 6309 I targeted the rarer 6306.

The difference here was the 6105's - these two had siginificant differences

in their case design and showed an evolution between the 6217 and the 6306/9.

Also, I decided that my `full set` would comprise of only 150m, so the collection

stops at the 7002, as the 7002 in its later incarnation went from 150m to 200m.

So my full set is:

6217

6105-8000

6105-8110

6306-7001

7002-7009

How do I feel about getting, them all - very happy







how about the thrill of the chase - well..

..my next mission could be either...

Collecting....

All three of the 150m quartz 5 jewel 7548 series black, blue (with pepsi bezel)

and the rare orange.........I have the orange









All divers that have `Professional` on the dial - this would be a very expensive

option









and/or

All of the big case 6138's chrono's, paricularly these three............










Let me share this site of Catalogue pics from 1974

Japanese Catalogue pics

All the best

Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You really should have a 6309


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I have --- this one









Derek


----------

